# Why can't I post on Askaboutmoney?



## Brendan Burgess (1 Jul 2005)

There are a few possible reasons

*1) You are trying to post in The Craic or Letting Off Steam*
These are restricted to Frequent Posters only. You are not allowed to post on these forums until you have had 51 posts elsewhere and been a member for 30 days.

2)* You have not registered*
You must be registered to post on all forums except this one.
*
3) The thread to which you are trying to reply has been locked.*
Occasionally, moderators close threads.




Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Sep 2008)

If you can't post and yet everyone else can, then it is a problem at your end, rather than a problem with Askaboutmoney.

Don't forget, Askaboutmoney is not a commercial site. It is run by volunteers. So please do not email me asking me for ideas. I simply do not have the time to solve what are user errors. 

If you still have problems after studying this thread, you can post a question here without registering. If you can't post in this thread, then it is user error. Get a friend of yours with some IT experience to check what you are doing. 

Don't just say "Help. I can't post". 

Make sure you are logged in as a user.

Give the following information:


The name of the forum you are trying to post in
Whether you are trying to start a new post or to post a reply
The error message you are getting
 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Sep 2008)

*Some other things to try

1) Try posting from another pc*
You may have viruses on your pc which are interfering with your ability to post or stay logged in.  Go to another pc and see if it works. 

*2) Some employers block access to Askaboutmoney*
Try accessing it from an internet café. 

*3) Try a different browser*
If you are using Internet Explorer, you may have some setting which is causing you problems. Download Firefox and see if you can access it.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Nov 2015)

john luc said:


> I clicked on the home page



Here are the Posting Guidelines

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/posting-guidelines.191252/


----------

